# alicante airport car hire



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

hi i am wanting to hire a car from alicante airport the problem is i can pay with a debit card for the deposit but on the web sites they ask for a credit card in your name to pay the balance and i dont have such a card anyone know of a company that will let you pay on a debit card many thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rangitoto said:


> hi i am wanting to hire a car from alicante airport the problem is i can pay with a debit card for the deposit but on the web sites they ask for a credit card in your name to pay the balance and i dont have such a card anyone know of a company that will let you pay on a debit card many thanks


I have never been pressed for a credit card and always use a debit card without problems. Often, you will find that many places, use "credit card" as a general term for any "plastic" - the only real difference is they can only charge your debit card to the amount of your *actual credit* plus any agreed overdraft whereas they can charge your credit card up to the amount of your *agreed credit* which may be some astronomical amount. Always be careful that they don't lock up all the balance on your card (on a "just in case" basis) leaving you with no spending money. We have not had any problems with Hertz, Avis, nor Europcar but not having used others can't speak for them.

With car hire, I have found that it pays not to stint and to go with reputable hire companies (such as above) AND take out CDW (i.e. all-risks). Unfamiliar vehicle with, often, unfamiliar blind-spots in a (not very well lit) underground parking and concrete pillars are a recipe for scrapes, bumps and dents which can prove expensive BUT with CDW... - we know from experience!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try Goldcar, they accept debit cards and say so in their terms and conditions. CDW is also included. BUT for any hire period over 3 days, they charge you for a full tank of petrol and tell you to bring it back empty. Nice little earner!!!


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

thats that sorted with goldcar many thanks


----------

